# How much aprox. will it cost to install rods in a 2.0T FSI Engine?



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I guys,

I was wondering how much would it cost aprox. to install some rods in my 2.0T FSI; by now I do have the parts needed as well as their prices.

ARP head studs
OEM head gasket
I-beam forged connecting rods - with rifle drilling
calico coated rod bearings
assembly lube
oil pan silicone

The thing is: It's a pretty big money for these parts. Now How much aprox. would it cost me to install these in my car.

Thank you so much for your help and support.

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

drive to NY, bring a 24 pack of ginuess, a pack of parliments, and three hundred and ill do it all.

lol

i just finished my GFs car during the new years weekend. i did mine in october. going to redo it with some nice JEs that JC hooked me up with.


its about 12 hours worth of work. the average shop charges 100 and hour. so lets say 1200ish.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> drive to NY, bring a 24 pack of ginuess, a pack of parliments, and three hundred and ill do it all.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Thanks man!... That would be great but I live at Plano Texas (married and with to little daughters) if not I would consider think on going!

It's a big fat money to do this at a Work Shop (more than the money invested in parts)!

Thanks for your offer man! If someday you stop by Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex I'll invite you


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> drive to NY, bring a 24 pack of ginuess, a pack of parliments, and three hundred and ill do it all.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Is this a serious offer? I am in the market for rods... lol


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

You'll also need a set of rings, some G12, none synthetic oil w/o detergents (basically the cheapest 10w30 on the market). 

In all honesty if you YouTube jazzpur's 1.8T con rod DIY, it gives you a rough idea of what you need to do with the FSI. 

Removing the oil pump is really the trickiest thing. It requires a flathead, a small allen key, and a triple square. Lol

It's really not that hard. It's just time consuming and requires an array of tools.

My engine is in pieces as we speak. Lol. I'm waiting to get it bored over for my new piston set up.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> You'll also need a set of rings, some G12, none synthetic oil w/o detergents (basically the cheapest 10w30 on the market).
> 
> In all honesty if you YouTube jazzpur's 1.8T con rod DIY, it gives you a rough idea of what you need to do with the FSI.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:

If I want to keep the same compression rate that I have by know I won't need piston's right? I don't want to pull over 350 WHP.

Hope you lived around the Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex Area! LOL! the price for the install is what is keeping me out of doing this... Since I just bought the BT Kit I'm pretty out of cash! LOL!

Good luck with you car man! And thank you so much for the good advises!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

You can keep the stock pistons but you need a fresh hone and new rings. I had a VERY reputable shop on here tell one of my new customers he didn't need a new hone and rings for his WOA build which included jes and rods. I know some dealers say the never hone blocks but that could be why some have such high oil consumption rates.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> You can keep the stock pistons but you need a fresh hone and new rings. I had a VERY reputable shop on here tell one of my new customers he didn't need a new hone and rings for his WOA build which included jes and rods. I know some dealers say the never hone blocks but that could be why some have such high oil consumption rates.


Hi again IMAN973,

Thanks for the advise, and as I told before the price to install this is stoping me out of doing it!

Thanks,

Beto


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

If you were closer i would do it for you.


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

The FSI block is not meant to be honed. You either run new OEM piston rings, reuse the old ones (low mileage only), or have the block machine for oversized pistons if you want it done properly.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

sfajk1 said:


> The FSI block is not meant to be honed. You either run new OEM piston rings, reuse the old ones (low mileage only), or have the block machine for oversized pistons if you want it done properly.


And what will a machine shop do? They will not put the magic vw coating back on the cylinders. You just contradicted yourself, the motor should be honed period.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

IMAN973 said:


> the motor should be honed period.


X2


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> And what will a machine shop do? They will not put the magic vw coating back on the cylinders. You just contradicted yourself, the motor should be honed period.


You want to know what they do? They cut away the coating on the cylinder and use normal rings on aftermarket pistons.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

so 60K miles worth of friction does not remove this magical VW coating?

i just need to know for my own sake. i am a noob to these VWs. i am accustomed to dealing with H4s, small block, B series, and K series engines.:laugh:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> so 60K miles worth of friction does not remove this magical VW coating?
> 
> i just need to know for my own sake. i am a noob to these VWs. i am accustomed to dealing with H4s, small block, B series, and K series engines.:laugh:




I really don't know who made up all this BS about magical coatings and pixie dust,
but i do know i had my cylinders honed before installing new rings, and the car runs like a
champ.

Do you think its possible i get a visit from some angry leprechaun some time soon ??


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm just posting up the recommended way to do it. It isn't some special magical coating. Maybe there are no issues not following what is recommended, but maybe it will cause problems in the future. Whenever I do a build I require things to be done the right way to be sure there will be no problems for the customer. I know VW themselves says not to hone as well as warnings to machine shops in their reference material.

From VW manual:

Due to the factory coating on the cylinder walls, it is imperative the cylinders are NOT honed during any repair!

So basically, just trying to be informative. If someone comes to me it will be done the correct way. You guys can do whatever you like, and hopefully it works out :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> If you were closer i would do it for you.


Thanks man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

if u find a good place south of u let me know i am looking into doing this to...now if i find this before u do ill let u know also......i have a friend who works for the dealer and also has his own little performance parts who did my ko4 ugrade i have not gotten around to asking him how much would he charge and what would i need


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

why would it be necessary to install new rings and possibly hone if you are using stock pistons and the car is relatively low mileage?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

You can reuse the original OEM ring with the original OEM pistons as long as you do not hone the walls. 

BUT that's like reusing the same Jimmy hat you used on that smut from new years on valentines day. 

Will it work? Probably, but you're better off getting a new condom just for good measure.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> You can reuse the original OEM ring with the original OEM pistons as long as you do not hone the walls.
> 
> BUT that's like reusing the same Jimmy hat you used on that smut from new years on valentines day.
> 
> Will it work? Probably, but you're better off getting a new condom just for good measure.




LOL! This is hilarious!

Thanks for all your help, and since at last I decided to go with the APR Stage III instead of going with a GT 30XX, the rods, pistons, etc... might not be necessary.

Thank you so much.

Regards,

Beto


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> You can reuse the original OEM ring with the original OEM pistons as long as you do not hone the walls.
> 
> BUT that's like reusing the same Jimmy hat you used on that smut from new years on valentines day.
> 
> Will it work? Probably, but you're better off getting a new condom just for good measure.


:heart:


----------



## Scorpio81 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Audi A4 B7 2.0t Fsi 6spd Quattro*

I need help. I know i have to pull the head to see if there is any piston damage. My A4 cam chain snapped and resulted in breaking 3 rocker arms on my head. If my pistons are ok and I just need a head job. Which I am scared, because i think i will need a new engine or rebuild. What things should i look at doing or upgrading. I have heard people say upgrade to larger pistons and even use a 1.8 a4 head on a 2.0 a4 block. Just need some advice.


----------



## DanMK6mac (May 9, 2021)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> drive to NY, bring a 24 pack of ginuess, a pack of parliments, and three hundred and ill do it all.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Still offering this killer deal? Ill give you 353 to adjust for inflation seeing that this was 10 years ago.


----------

